

The real reason Dark Souls 2 is so hard - abcv085
http://www.redbull.com/us/en/games/stories/1331624871911/dark-souls-2-slaying-the-curse-of-the-sequel

======
Delmania
So, DS2 is basically built around the trial by death design of Limbo. That's
great, and it will certainly appeal to a population of gamers, myself
included. However, I just can't help but recall a comment by Lum when talking
about bosses in MMOs - that what people really want the illusion of challenge.
At any rate, I'm hoping this one pops up on Steam, it will give a nice break
for WoD and RoS.

~~~
krisdol
Dark Souls 2 is a sequel to Dark Souls, which is a semi-sequel to Demon Souls.
All of them are "trial by death", so to speak, and you can pick up Dark Souls
on Steam today if you want a taste of it-- though I'd recommend just watching
some youtube videos of the game, as the PC version requires third party tweaks
to actually work (and uses the terrible Games for Windows Live DRM scheme). It
is by far my favorite game of this 'generation', and it is a true challenge.

It is not an MMO, however. The world is both offline and online at the same
time. You are the hero of your world, but other souls drift in and out of your
world, whether to obstruct your passage (ie, they invite themselves), or to
help you (you request their assistance).

